# Pimple growth on FM



## Lostiniowa (Dec 28, 2007)

we just noticed these growths on the firemouth, she has matching ones in the same places on the other side of her dorsal fin. they kinda look like pimples, the fish isn't acting any different. sorry i couldn't get a better photo










Temperature- 78 
ammonia - 0
nitrite - 0
nitrate - 30
pH - 7.8
hardness - 300

there hasn't been any new fish added to the tank. i did add two snails from my fry tank in there about a week ago. about two mouth ago the other juv firemouth and a fast growing lump on its side that turned to the size pea rapidly and we put the fish down cause it was suffering. There has been no other problems in this tank since it was set up. any ideas what it is? parasite, infection, tumors?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be anchor worm, or it could be the beginning signs of lymphocystis.

Is the fish flashing against objects in the tank at all?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Kim


----------



## Lostiniowa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have never noticed any flashing or rubbing against anything, shes swiming and still acting normal. shes actually in my bf's tank and his tank maintenance is 50-75% water change ever two weeks.

how treatable are anchor worms or lymphocstis? or how contagious?

thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Anchor worms are treatable with most any external parasite medication. Whatever you do, don't try to forcibly remove them...They will remove a hunk of the fish if you do.

Without seeing closer pics, it's hard to say what it is...If the fish isn't flashing, it's probably not parasites.

Lymphocystis can be quite hard to treat. The good news is that it can go away on it's own with lots of water changes and careful attention to keeping the tank pristine.

Kim


----------



## Lostiniowa (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks


----------

